# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  3mm filament for sale....

## dunginhawk

Good afternoon. I am getting around to cleaning out my bins...
I need to sell this 3mm filament. i sold my taz 5 and have no need for it.
All of this is new within the last 8 months, and has been humidity controlled pretty well.
It all works great.

All weights are with Spool included... please be aware...

Esun White PETG - 474g
Esun White ABS - 1146g (full)
Matter Hackers PLA - Natural - 1224g (full)
Hatchbox PLA - Gold - 998g 
Hatchbox ABS - White - 367g
Esun PETG - Natural - 899g
Hatchbox PLA - White - 450g


75$ shipped to your door... 
thanks

----------


## ralphzoontjens

75$ shipped to my door in the Netherlands?

----------


## ralphzoontjens

For anyone looking for 3mm filament and based in the EU, consider this seller:
http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/computer...=mijnberichten

He is selling a lot of 3.0mm PLA of good quality, for extremely low prices.
I just received a large amount of rolls, with a quick and accurate delivery.

----------

